# Inlands new M-30 carbine and pistol.



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Noticed Inland is bringing out a new series of 30 Carbine rifles and pistols. Updated with an AR style chassis system. Kind of like the idea of a 30 caliber pistol with a 30 round mag. Kind of steep on the price through compared to an AR.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I heard about this on the Firearms Blog about a month ago. They look nice, but the price would have to be right.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Depending on how long these have been on the market, the prices will eventually come down......


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I like the carbine just as it was made originally, and that is how mine are.

This is the same crap they did with the marlin lever gun.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Interesting guns. Terrible presentation.


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

I like my M1 Carbine. Even if it is a reproduction and is picky about ammo.
I'll be getting one or two of these.
Thanks for the info...

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a 1943 Inland M1 Carbine.
Why on earth would I want a plastic/alloy pile-o-crap that shoots the same round? That thing looks hideous. Or, as granny used to say: "Ugly as original sin."

No, I am not an AR worshiper. If given an AR I would most likely sell it and buy something made of blued or parkerized steel with wood furniture.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Being a firm believer that a .30 cal makes a great pistol round but crappy rifle fodder. I like it. May have the Warden put it on my demands to Santa list. Had an old pal who shot a Ruger cowboy gun in that caliber. Made it to the target fast and peppy.


----------

